# Another Brag :P



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Whoo Hooo!! A major, big deal Congratulations to both you and Maddie - you did it


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats!!!! I could not be happier for a team!!! nn:wavey:
You keep this up and they will have to set up your own section in this forum!!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

:dblthumb2Congrats on your CD, and another 1st place!! I am very proud of you guys!! Keep it up!!:dblthumb2
:appl:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

You guys are rocking! Huge huge congrats! Way to get that CD!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay congratulations you guys!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

WaaaHooo! Congratulations, you two ROCK! I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

What a fantastic brag! And to get the 3rd leg of your CD with a 1st place. Congrats!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Awesome....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats on the CD and the scores and placements that came with that CD.  

Nice job<:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Congrats! Way to go!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! That is so awesome.

What a wonderful memory you will carry with you to college. This will always be the summer you and Maddie got her CD.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Congrats to you both! That is wonderful. Looking forward to your picture!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That is just awesome!!! I'm not at all surprised at how great you guys are doing, you're a fantastic team.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats Caryn! You have done a great job. I wish I could say I did half as well as you in novice A.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks guys! I really appreciate it! I'm thinking that I'll take this picture with me to college..once we take it later today! =] She's such a special dog to me and I couldn't have asked for more.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

And to think...we JUST missed the FFX Obedience CD award by one point...arrghhh! Oh well I guess!


----------

